#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  What is Petroleum Engineer doing?

## cocconconcoc

Hi everyone,

I have question about Petroleum Engineer, what is actually they doing? 
I search and know that they do drilling, completion, and produce the oil or gas. But what is actually they do daily? 

Are they working at office or at field? and how to choose?



Thanks very much.
Regards,See More: What is Petroleum Engineer doing?

----------


## petroleumexperts

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have question about Petroleum Engineer, what is actually they doing? 
> I search and know that they do drilling, completion, and produce the oil or gas. But what is actually they do daily? 
> 
> Are they working at office or at field? and how to choose?
> 
> Thanks very much.
> Regards,



Hi, Actually Petroleum Engineers is the big name for many other title which either Production engineering, Completion engineer, reservoir engineers, etc. and so on.
You might work at office or at field depend on the position. 

You can find more detail here. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

